# Blizzard '09 in Michigan!!!!



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like it is going to be a crazy 36-48 hours!! Snow has really started to pick up and the wind is blowing like mad!! Snowfall rates at 1"-2" per hour tonight. There is a chance of snow everyday right through next week. payuppayup They are saying schools may be closed until monday!!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ohh yeah, I have the camera charged and will be taking it with me tonight when I head out, so stay tuned!!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Where are you located in mi.? around here sounds to be the same as you! high winds, snow & lots of icy parking lots! lol this mornings push got canciled due to all this fricken rain! Good luck bud!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;896701 said:


> Where are you located in mi.? around here sounds to be the same as you! high winds, snow & lots of icy parking lots! lol this mornings push got canciled due to all this fricken rain! Good luck bud!


Im down by Kalamazoo. I was able to push before all it all melted. Looks like it will get interesting by tonight!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Right there with ya RB8484 I got some lots cleared before the rain came in !!!! I am getting stoked for the snow fall amounts they are predicting 12+ !!!!

I will also be taking pics!!!!


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope you guys on that side are having fun:realmad: I dont think I'll get a push in this whole month!:crying:


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;896842 said:


> I hope you guys on that side are having fun:realmad: I dont think I'll get a push in this whole month!:crying:


Come on over I am sure there will be plenty of work !!!!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup, just woke up from last night, we went out at 12, and finished around 7:30, didnt get enough rain right away to melt everything, but it sure was some shatty snow to plow, but its still snowing out so we will be back out tonight for sure.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

If I didn't have a full time job besides plowing I'd prolly take you up on that haha


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I would love to make the trip , anyone need help/ 248 990 0948


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well Im tierd & goin to bed, worked all day, made 3 pass's on most all my accounts, those winds w/ lake effect kicked some @$$ today! snow should shut down about 7:00am tomorrow morning!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Plowed for 18hrs and still got a call from a pissy customer! Its snowing and blowing we try to do our best but it never fails always have that 1 who wants extra special attention !!!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, finally got a minute to get on here. What a busy few days!! payuppayuppayup
Did pretty well, except 4am this morning by boss v started acting up, so took it in right away and they found I had a bad valve and a bad controller! $450 and an hour and a half later, I was back at it. As promised, here are some pictures. Anyone else get some pictures?? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=900769#post900769


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well I got a few days off now I NEED a few more days on! were supposed to have a storm comin in tonight thrugh tues., I hope we get a few good inch's of pushable snow!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That storm was not all it was cracked up to be at all. Storm Team 8 SUCKS!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

JDiepstra;906033 said:


> That storm was not all it was cracked up to be at all. Storm Team 8 SUCKS!!


We got alot of snow with that, 18" in north Kalamazoo and 16" at my house. We didnt get the high winds, but it was plenty windy. My parents road was drifted shut.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rb8484;906164 said:


> We got alot of snow with that, 18" in north Kalamazoo and 16" at my house. We didnt get the high winds, but it was plenty windy. My parents road was drifted shut.


Wow I was not aware that much came down. I doubt we had 10" cumulative in Grand Rapids and I could still see grass in Holland.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just looked it up, and Grand Rapids had 7.2" on Thursday. They had a record snowfall of 2.7" in one hour!! We did get more snow down here than up there. Did you see my photos?
Here is a fun fact for you guys, last year between dec 9-25th we had 38.5" of snow. All of january and febuary we had a total of 39.9" combine!!!!!!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rb8484;906355 said:


> I just looked it up, and Grand Rapids had 7.2" on Thursday. They had a record snowfall of 2.7" in one hour!! We did get more snow down here than up there. Did you see my photos?
> Here is a fun fact for you guys, last year between dec 9-25th we had 38.5" of snow. All of january and febuary we had a total of 39.9" combine!!!!!!!


No I did not, I'll have to take a look around for them.

I have a house down near Portage, in Scotts, near Toby (Tobey?) elementry if you are familiar with that?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

JDiepstra;906359 said:


> No I did not, I'll have to take a look around for them.
> 
> I have a house down near Portage, in Scotts, near Toby (Tobey?) elementry if you are familiar with that?


Yeah, I know where that it. I think there is a link to my photos a few posts up, they are in the picture forum under storm pictures. 
I am on the west side of Portage. We do all our plowing in west Portage and Schoolcraft.


----------

